# Kiba dachi



## Lucy Rhombus (Aug 22, 2003)

I've been studying karate for two years, and I still have trouble doing a proper kiba dachi.  My left foot is fine -- it can point straight forward -- but my right foot can't go in that far.  I can try to force it straight, but the pressure from -- well, I don't know whether it's from a bone or a tendon or whatever, but it feels like it's from the outside of my ankle -- forces the foot back out.  I fractured that ankle when I was younger and by the time I got it looked at it was too late to set, so that may be part of the problem.

This especially stinks when I'm doing kata like the naihanchis, where you have to land in a good kiba dachi.  My feet are always splayed out, no matter how hard I try to keep them pointing forward.

So my questions is -- are there any special stretches or exercises I can do to force that right foot inward?  Or am I doomed to a sub-par kiba dachi?

And does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## D.Cobb (Aug 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lucy Rhombus _
> *I've been studying karate for two years, and I still have trouble doing a proper kiba dachi.  My left foot is fine -- it can point straight forward -- but my right foot can't go in that far.  I can try to force it straight, but the pressure from -- well, I don't know whether it's from a bone or a tendon or whatever, but it feels like it's from the outside of my ankle -- forces the foot back out.  I fractured that ankle when I was younger and by the time I got it looked at it was too late to set, so that may be part of the problem.
> 
> This especially stinks when I'm doing kata like the naihanchis, where you have to land in a good kiba dachi.  My feet are always splayed out, no matter how hard I try to keep them pointing forward.
> ...



I don't have this problem, and so, I can't even offer some advice with it. However, I can tell you, you are not alone.

GM Chuck Sullivan of the IKCA broke his ankle quite a few years back, and on the few IKCA tapes that I have seen, his foot seems to splay outwards instead of pointing forward, maybe you could try emailing him or contacting him via the IKCA website.

Good luck with your challenge.

--Dave

:asian:


----------



## Lucy Rhombus (Aug 24, 2003)

Thanks, Dave!  Maybe I'll do that.  It's so annoying that I can't get that foot to point forward.


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 3, 2003)

If it's due to an injury, just let your instructor know about it.  Don't risk further injury by forcing your body to do something it can no longer handle.

I knew a TKD student who couldn't get his feet parallel because he was flatfooted.  His body mechanics simply wouldn't allow it.  The instructor knew this and accepted it.  No big deal.

Cthulhu


----------



## gojukylie (Sep 3, 2003)

In some styles, the back foot can be really open and in others straight ahead. This brings me to the point that if your body wont allow you to turn in all the way don't worry about it. Try and strengthen it and work it inwards a bit but don't force it. The advantage of being able to face it straight ahead is that it brings your hips square, especially when you are punching, allowing more length on your reverse punches. Everybody's body is built differently. My brother can hardly get into seiza (kneeling) because of his knees. We have to work with what we have. It doesn't make a huge difference so don't worry about it. If you are teaching, explain that your foot wont let you do it, but get them to work on it. Hope this helps.


----------



## Lucy Rhombus (Sep 13, 2003)

Thanks, Cthulu and Gujokylie!  Actually, I am also flat footed, which makes my nekko-dachis a little weird -- my back knee doesn't bend outward far enough because the ankle pronates inward.  But I'm working on that.

I'll take your tips -- keep working on it, but not so much as to hurt myself, and stop worrying about it.


----------



## Shinzu (Sep 14, 2003)

i wouldnt worry so much about it.  a good horse stance will look good either way.  try and spend time with it but dont push.

there are of course different ways to do different things.  i wouldn't say what you are doing is wrong...it's just modified!!:asian:


----------

